# Kioti DK-45



## CEDARHEAVEN

Other than the complete overhaul of ALL the Main Frame Bolts (Having to drill, tap and thread) each main frame bolt to SAE fine going 1/4 in over and installing the larger bolts. As KIOTI would not cover this under their warranty which was costly even when I did it myself. Left a very bitter taste concerning KIOTI!
Now my question, I have the KL 249 model bucket loader. I use the tractor in the winter to clear parking lots and driveways. I have welded the "swing arm frame" at the upper pin more times than I can count anymore which only gives it a temporary fix but becomes weakened now more often. I would like to replace the pins but this time I would like to rebore and put in some type of bushing and then re-pin the loader...does anyone have some ideas on this and were can I purchase pins w/bushings?


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry to hear about the less than stellar experience you are having with your Kioti CH. I am sure DK35vince will see this post and will hopefully be able to help you out with some good ideas. 

This is the first instance I have heard about problems like this with the DK45 aside from the FEL crack problems with the smaller FEL's. What happened the required the fix with the main frame bolts?


----------



## DK35vince

Do you have any pictures ?
Not sure what you mean by "swing arm frame" at the upper pin.


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Main Frame Bolts & Pivot Arm*

The Bucket Loader "PIVOT ARM" ...where the loader attaches to the mid frame of the tractor and supports the two hydraulic lifting arms. These supports have consistantly cracked over the years in a perfect arc around the pivot pins. (On both sides approx two inches around the pin holes). I replaced the pins twice and I am a frervent believer in grease.
My next thought was to bore the pin holes oversize and replace the pins with brass or other softer material as a bushing. If I wasn't so frustrated with KIOTI and their lying to me about the Frame Bolts becomming loose because of my misuse of the bucket loader I would be in better sprits and have more of a interest in a remedy. 
On my DK-45 the KL-249 is orange the underside of the main frame is gray. Where the pivot arm sits on the loader frame and is bolted down at the botom to hold the bucket loader on, the 3 bolts there and the 2 bolts for the stablelizer PLUS the bolts for the engine frame all came loose! I could not see how the engine frame bolts also came loose because of "KIOTIs telling me I was abusing the loader! The real clincher is...after I spent my money to remedy the situation these 7 bolts (on each side) 14 in all, have never given me a bit of trouble. My thought is, that because I made the bucket loader more rigid by re-doing these bolts made the "pivot arm unit" weaker, and more inclined to crack or tear out. There's got to be some give somewhere in all loader installations. I owned a CAT 988 & 966 with log forks and yes there are occasions when I had pin and flex problems but nothing like this 1/8th inch piece of KL-249 crap. Don't get me wrong I in no way intend to use the DK-45 to load logs. This loader unit was just a misenginered unit from the get go and KOITI didn't want to spend the warranty money! Just like the congressional hearings on Walter Reed Hosiptal...somethings wrong but NOBODY want's to pay for it!


----------



## DK35vince

I did some searching on this loader model and as far as I can tell the Kl 249 loader was made in the USA by Rhino.
Same loader as the Rhino 2409.


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Rhino Implemnets*

Hey, thanks for the info I'm going to call them today. I was calling some of the local tractor shops around N. CA yesterday and found some good info. A rancher in Grass Valley, CA had the same problems and filled the pin holes solid and then re-bored them. Another indivdiual welded a bar across the pivot arms to help maintain stability. And THANK YOU again!


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Rhino Implements*

I shoulda waited...I just called Rhino and was assured that KIOTI once again has lied to me....Robert at Rhino states that the KL 249 is a KIOTI loader. The more I get into this the more I am discouraged. Lie after lie from KIOTI!


----------



## DK35vince

Kioti does not build their own loaders.
They are purchased from other Mfg's.
As far as I know several of the older model Kioti loaders were made by Rhino (through around 2001). Including the KL 249.
After 2001 many of the loaders were built by KMW( Kansas Machine Works) in the USA.
Many of the newer Kioti loaders are being built in South Korea ( don't recall the Mfg. name)


----------



## DK35vince

*Re: Rhino Implements*



> _Originally posted by CEDARHEAVEN _
> *I shoulda waited...I just called Rhino and was assured that KIOTI once again has lied to me....Robert at Rhino states that the KL 249 is a KIOTI loader. The more I get into this the more I am discouraged. Lie after lie from KIOTI! *


Am I missing something ???
I gave you information to the best of my knowlege. I'm not guarantying it is 100 % accurate. As far as I know the information is correct. I do not work for Kioti or have any relationship with Kioti..


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*DK 45*

Sorry if I seemed abrupt and I really appreciate your information. I guess the best thing to do is to keep on welding on it. Thanks


----------



## CEDARHEAVEN

*Free Speach*

I wasn't bashing KIOTI...I was trying approch the situation with an open mind to find out through your forum if anyone else in the country had this same experience with this loader. 
If I offended anyone I didn't purposely do it and I certainly didn't write anything to make any manufacture in the industry look bad. 
Although I also believe that through these forums people may look differently at some of the hoopla that certain companies may provide to the public to sell their units at any cost.
Let's look back at this forum 4 years from now and see if these new owners of a certain tractors aren't willing to change there opinions. If we are not able to express our comments in an open forum then your web site does nothing to bring an open dialoge that may protect someone from a bad experience. 
It only takes one bad experience to ruin a good thing.


----------

